# no more excuses =]



## juicygirl (Apr 5, 2008)

*i am starting this journal in the hopes that maybe this time i will actually be able to lose my 30 pounds or so....my goal. i feel so depressed about my weight....i am at the heaviest i have ever been in my life....and i used to use the crutch that the weight gain was due to my being anti-depressants. which is true because i did gain twenty pounds in one month after starting the meds. i have since discontinued...about a month...and still the weight is not coming off. so my first commitment is i am going to exercise every single damn day starting with my turbo jam cardio party dvds.*


----------



## pink.cupcake (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi there! i totally know what you mean, i'm too at my heaviest weight, my excuse? i had a baby! but the baby is almost 18 months and i'm out of control, i feel lost and not really know what to do or how i'm going to lose the weight. Anyway, my husband and i are going to do the body for life program. I read the book and sounds promising, i'm going to fight hard to remove the weight and live a happier life, not just for myself but to be a good example for my daughter.
Good luck in your journey!


----------



## juicygirl (Apr 6, 2008)

i think that is a beautiful goal. good luck to you and your husband. i think it is esp hard after having a baby because even though shes 18 months old, you had 18 months of non-stop craziness and your number one priority was of course her! i feel like i can do it this time. i want it so bad. if i feel a craving on, i am just going to remind myself that i know how chocolate tastes but i dont know how being skinny feels like, lol. i was proud of myself....yesterday i did yard work, mowed the lawn, etc, for an hour and then i popped in the twenty minute cardio jam dvd. the eating, not so good. but starting today, i am only going to eat every four hours. and no DR PEPPER!!! water or crystal light only please. ;]


----------



## pink.cupcake (Apr 7, 2008)

Other things you can do to keep you motivated, is take a pic of you in a swimsuit (like in the allure total makeover) and put it in the fridge or your vanity, so it's a constant reminder, you can also put a pic of you at your skinniest. One thing i do, is refusing to buy me clothes at the size i am now, i've bought a few things on the size i was and that i want to be.
Well, tomorrow i'm planning on working out upper body, 5 mini meals during the day and drinking lots of water.


----------

